# heat mat problem



## Zelaael (Oct 28, 2018)

hey all

i was just wondering i i have got komodo thermostat 300w and 7w heat mat. now a couple days later i have notice that the heat dropping low to 21.  i open the door a couple of time to spray for humidity and to drop in some flies to  feed. 

thank you for the help


----------



## Synapze (Nov 1, 2018)

How large is your enclosure?

What are the dimensions of the heat mat?

Which species?


----------



## Zelaael (Nov 3, 2018)

hello 

my enclosure is am exo terra nano 8x 8x 12 inches

the komodo product  heat mat is 7w 6x 11 

i have an orchid praying mantis ( i think l3 )


----------



## Synapze (Nov 3, 2018)

What temperature are you shooting for? According to the caresheet the suggested range for orchids is 72-90. Is the mat warm to the touch when thermostat is on? That might seem to be a dumb question, but occasionally thermostats will indicate heat on, but the pad is still cool. If you can't reach your target temp after a few hours, the heat pad wattage may be too low. How far away is the temperature probe from ventilation openings? Seems like an exo terra nano would be easy to maintain temp.


----------



## Zelaael (Nov 6, 2018)

hello 

the heat mat is on and its warm to touch and it gets about 28 to 30 temp. sorry not good with the temperature setting. it is on the back of the enclosure  but sometimes the heat just drops down to 21.


----------



## kwright (Nov 18, 2018)

Contact the company you purchased the heating mat and thermoregulator from to see if the company detects a problem. Also just to clarify I believe you are both describing different temperatures Celsius vs Fahrenheit so just in case you weren't aware keep that difference in mind.


----------

